# ou est la bousole electronique??



## yabr (29 Mars 2011)

bonjour*
quelle application(que je n'ai pas) permet de faire fonctionner la bousole???
je suis sur 4.3.1....la bousole se doit d'etre presente???

merci


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Tu as l'iPad 1 ou 2?

Si tu as le 2, tu pux activer la boussole dans plans mais tu n'as pas l'application Boussole. Par je ne me souviens pas si ça marchait sur le 1.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Mars 2011)

bonjour

c'est ça que tu cherches ? (clic)


----------



## yabr (29 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu as l'iPad 1 ou 2?
> 
> Si tu as le 2, tu pux activer la boussole dans plans mais tu n'as pas l'application Boussole. Par je ne me souviens pas si ça marchait sur le 1.


 
j'ai le 1 mais je ne sais même pas si il y a une boussole dessus??
cela dit en passant....je ne sais pas a quoi elle sert cette boussole?


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

lol

Personnellement ça ne me servirait à rien sur mon iPad. ça me sert sur l'iPhone, et encore, uniquement dans "Plans", pour me diriger quand je cherche une adresse. Je pense que si on a vraiment besoin d'une boussole, c'est celle de l'iPhone qui fera l'affaire.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2011)

Elle sert uniquement aux applications de réalité augmentée... Mais c'est transparent pour l'utilisateur qui n'a pas besoin de la voir...


----------



## yul_!!! (29 Mars 2011)

J'avoue que quand j'ai vu le titre du sujet, je me suis tellement marré que je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de jeter un oeil à la discussion.

La boussole est l'application la plus inutile, je ne comprends même pas l'intérêt de l'avoir intégrer nativement. (certainement pour se faire mousser car la technologie utilisée est pas mal)

Alors pourquoi utiliser la boussole sur un IPad ? Je suis curieux ! Si par hasard tu fais du camping sauvage avec un IPad en Amazonie laché par un hélico au milieu de nulle part ? Et si c'était le cas, une simple boussole ne serait elle pas plus pratique ???

Si quelqu'un arrive à me dire dans quel cas utiliser la boussole sur un IPad, expliquer moi svp...

Lol quelle blague :rateau:


----------



## yabr (30 Mars 2011)

yul_!!! a dit:


> J'avoue que quand j'ai vu le titre du sujet, je me suis tellement marré que je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de jeter un oeil à la discussion.
> 
> La boussole est l'application la plus inutile, je ne comprends même pas l'intérêt de l'avoir intégrer nativement. (certainement pour se faire mousser car la technologie utilisée est pas mal)
> 
> ...


 
tout a fait d'accord avec toi.....ça ne sert à rien.....
seulement
j'en suis encore à l'iphone 3G....j'avais juste envie de voir à quoi ressemblait cette boussole.....juste pour voir....


----------



## Dopps (30 Mars 2011)

Bon, alors je me suis inscrit expres sur le forum pour répondre à ce sujet... 
Alors jevais vous expliquer à quoi peut bien servir une boussole sur l'ipad. Roulement de tambour !
Imaginons que je soit agent immobilliier. J'utilise depuis quelques années une jolie application faite avec filemaker qui me permet de gèrer les biens qui rentre dans mon agences, et toute mon activité commerciales.
Le grand Steeve dans son infini bonté me fabrique alors un super bloc note numérique qui me permet d'emmenner ma base de données partout, et sutout de la mettre à jour sur le champs, pour m'éviter des heures de boulot redondant au bureau. La je dit, merci Steeve, c'est super.
Et la ou c'est admirable, c'est que comme je suis un super agent immobillier genre qui pourait passer à la télé tellement je sui bon, je donne toujours l'exposition des maisons ou appartement a vendre à mes clients.
Et alors la je dit, mais c'est bien sur !!!! Une boussole m'affiche directement l'orientation de chaque pièce directement sur mon super bloc note !

Voila, nous ne voyons pas d'autres explication..... 

Ps : en fait, je suis pas agent immobilier, mais j'en serais un, j'utiliserais un ipad !


----------

